
It’s shameless financial strip-mining: How the 1 percent killed the middle class - wallflower
http://www.salon.com/2016/03/05/its_shameless_financial_strip_mining_les_leopold_explains_how_the_1_percent_killed_the_middle_class/
======
noir_lord
[http://www.salon.com/2016/03/06/its_shameless_financial_stri...](http://www.salon.com/2016/03/06/its_shameless_financial_strip_mining_les_leopold_explains_how_the_1_percent_killed_the_middle_class/)
works

------
marak830
Wow. Can any of the hn econ majors chime in and say if this is accurate or
not?

That CEO to lowest worker comparison is bloody scary!

I remember watching a documetary years ago about a ship manufacturing company
on Japan where the CEO was only getting 4-5 times the nase workers salary(if i
remember correctly), I honestly thought that wouldnt have changed much. I know
different coubtry and all, but damn, the article said something like 440:1
now.

(Side note, asked my wife who works for a very big car manufacturer in Japan,
she said the top CEO is paid a huge amount, so i guess that documentary either
is very out dated or things have changed a lot haha).

------
elp
No. Its ranting that's about as accurate as a right wing talk show host.

The top CEOs are like sport superstars. If their current company doesn't
reward them someone else will.

Yes its wrong, but its still reality and make no mistake there is a point
where it becomes better for the CEO and his megacorp to move everything to
another country if their current one becomes too punitive. Kind of like you
and I change super markets if the closest one gets too expensive.

------
dest
404 error on my side

